# Good LFS For Plants- Metro DC



## saltydad (Jun 27, 2008)

Not sure where to post this. I'm in the metro DC area (in Maryland) and am loooking for a good LFS for plants( FW). Help would be appreciated. Also- Mods- is there a better place to put this?
Thanks all.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Try House of Tropicals in Glen Burnie. The best selection I have seen in a store...as far as stem plants go. The most fish I have ever seen in one store also.

You also have Superpetz in Annondale. They are okay.


----------



## saltydad (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks, Ben. Where is White Plains located- Baltimore environs?

I have folks in Colonial Beach, so I know where you are.; we pass through on the way down.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

White Plains is sort sandwiched between Waldorf and La Plata.


----------

